# Knit and crochet!



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both. 

I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know. 

The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I do both and I teach both. No accounting for other people's crazy misconceptions.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I do and have for years and years Anita


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I can knit and crochet although I do more crochet
Ever since joining this Forum I have become more interested in knitting and am enjoying it


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here here!
Have been doing both for over 50 years.
Have also sewn (clothing and quilts), needlepoint/embroidery, cross stitch.
And even dabbed in oil painting.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

I do.
And I am willing to say that a lot of folks here on KP who also do many other things in addition to knitting and crocheting.
After all, we are a very talented bunch that spans the entire world, are we not?!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I should probably refer her to this site and let her know that she is not alone. Hahahah


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

We sure are!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do both but lately been knitting. I can read both crochet and knitting patterns. So many times people want to learn to knit and crochet and don't take time out to learn how to read a pattern.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I find that odd too. I learned to knit and crochet at about 4 yrs. old. Have known many that do both. I'm sure i would have said something to her too.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I knit but can only do very very basic crochet although I plan to teach myself whilst I wait for my wrists Nd hands to heal properly after my carpal tunnel surgery as I find crochet far less taxing on my hands


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I should probably refer her to this site and let her know that she is not alone. Hahahah


Yah, especially since we have many members from California. :wink: :lol:
I suspect it is just her ego talking (patting herself on the back).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

one of a few? It is more like one of a few that can't do both. I'm sure many of us do more crafts than that too.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I do both. I'm knitting a bolero and crocheting an afghan. I like to do both so I can switch back and forth and not get tired of either one.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I taught myself crocheting before I did the knitting. This was back when my grown daughters were little.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I do both, my sister also. And for well over 50 years, and we both teach both.
How wiered that she thinks there are only a few.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

I belong to a group of approximately 25 people. At least 20 including myself do both. 
Another of my groups has about 14 people. At least 10 of them do both.
This doesn't even begin to account for the many people in both groups that have drifted in and out.
Some favor one craft over the other but they switch to the other craft when we do a group project.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

I belong to a group of approximately 25 people. At least 20 including myself do both. 
Another of my groups has about 14 people. At least 10 of them do both.
This doesn't even begin to account for the many people in both groups that have drifted in and out.
Some favor one craft over the other but they switch to the other craft when we do a group project.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

I belong to a group of approximately 25 people. At least 20 including myself do both. 
Another of my groups has about 14 people. At least 10 of them do both.
This doesn't even begin to account for the many people in both groups that have drifted in and out.
Some favor one craft over the other but they switch to the other craft when we do a group project.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

I can do both too


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

I do also. A tidbit I learned, Crochet although faster, uses 1/3 more yarn. I find now that I have arthritis in my hands, knitting is easier on them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I do both & other crafts as well


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My mother, aunt, cousin and I all did/do both. My cousin even designs crochet patterns and sells on Etsy and in various publications such as Annies Attic.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oops, forgot I make jewelry an sew also. Can't figure why this lady at the LYS thinks she's "special."


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I can do both but I prefer the look of knitting. Haven't crocheted in years. But crocheting definitely works up faster.


----------



## bumpkkin (Jul 21, 2012)

I do both also and usually at the same time. I switch from two different projects....... one knit and one crochet. It keeps me sane. Lol


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I also do both however I prefer knitting. 13 years ago I taught myself to read crochet patterns. But for me knitting patterns are easier to follow.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> I also do both however I prefer knitting. 13 years ago I taught myself to read crochet patterns. But for me knitting patterns are easier to follow.


I agree. I can't even begin to interpret crochet charts but knitting charts are easy peasy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Most of the crafters I know can do both, along with other crafts too.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

What in the world is she on about !

Every knitter I know can also crochet as well.

I think you best take a copy of this particular topic to her and let her know she is just ordinary like the rest of us.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I do both and a lot of other things too! I think your shop clerk is sadly misinformrd.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I do both as well as doll making, sewing, and a little needlepoint and embroidery.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> What in the world is she on about !
> 
> Every knitter I know can also crochet as well.
> 
> I think you best take a copy of this particular topic to her and let her know she is just ordinary like the rest of us.


Here Here!!! I vote for that suggestion!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I do both. Rather crochet the most. I even crochet in the kitchen as food is cooking. lol. Multi-tasking. I would of told the lady that too, at the store. lol


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

My life is filled with textile based hobbies. I knit, crochet, tat, spin, weave ( using a 4 harness loom, hand made Navajo style loom, card looms, inkle looms, etc.). I make bobbin lace, Battenberg lace, Swedish weaving, embroidery of all styles. I also make jewelry. I sew and also paint and I hand engrave glass plates for wedding gifts. I am one of the many knitters that get bored just doing one thing. I think many of us enjoy learning new things and broadening our horizons. I would hate to be a one trick pony. And I LOVE teaching others how to do these crafts, too. And my mother did not teach me any of these skills. She did a small amount of crochet when I was young but never taught me any part of it. And she brags to people that she taught me everything I know. Usually I ignored her comments but on one occasion she was in a situation where I could quietly shut her down. She bragged once again about teaching me everything I know. I handed her my knitting and asked her to knit to the end of the row for me. ( Only 10 stitches in stockinette stitch. She sat there dumbfounded for about 2 minutes. When I took it from her lap I pointed out to her that she either never knew how to knit or she had developed alzheimers. I never had to endure her boasting again. At the time, my father was in a care center with advanced alzheimers.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Sad how some people try and take the wind out of your sail.
But, my oh my, I bet it has been quite a wonderful adventure your life has been learning and doing all those wonderful things.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I do both, and have been doing both for years, plus a lot of other things..making jewelry, doll house furniture, building doll houses, and other crafts. My kids used to wonder where their fishing bobbers were disappearing to until they discovered I was taking them apart to make lamp shades for my doll house lamps.
Some of my relatives did both knit and crochet, plus many other things. I can't figure out why this lady would be such a novelty because she can both knit and crochet. What else can she do?


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I can knit and am trying to learn crochet, but as of now I can only chain and attempt single crochet in a sort of square like shape. LOL 

But I sew, create my own sewing patterns, make jewelry, scrapbook, create cards, papercraft, repurpose old furniture, make furniture (with help of the fiancee, of course,) dabble in photography, graphic design and 3D digital images. 

I honestly think if you're a "crafty" kind of person, you don't stick with only one craft. It's hard to keep all that artistic talent contained to one thing so we do tons of things for that outlet.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I can do both, knit and corchet...and I know a lot of people who do both.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Like most of the people on this thread, I too knit and crochet and have done so for many years. What is her problem. Over inflated ego!!! She should get real.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Crochet, Knit, cross stitch, needle tat, hardanger. There are a few I want to learn...but at least I know I don't currently have them.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I am definitely more comfortable with 2 sticks, and have only mastered a little crochet so far but will one day do more. A good friend is equally brilliant at both.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I too can do both, however the few people I know who can crochet can't follow a pattern or chart, they just do granny squares. Suddenly it's the "in thing" to knit and crochet work has been in all the fashion houses. My eldest daughter who never wanted to learn past the basics, just suddenly asked me to think about setting up a class.

Oh I also sew, garden, cook and I've a wedding cake to make next week so I'll be making roses over the weekend for a change.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

I do both


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I meet a fellow crafter I just assume they knit and crochet. I know I should not assume anything, but I only remember one person in my knitting group that could not crochet. Now she also learned to crochet.
I, of course, do both. I do not like to crochet, but I can do it fairly well.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

My mother, sister and myself knit, crochet, sew and embroider


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

knit_n_frog said:


> I do.
> And I am willing to say that a lot of folks here on KP who also do many other things in addition to knitting and crocheting.
> After all, we are a very talented bunch that spans the entire world, are we not?!


Here, here. I done both also for fifty odd years and have done a bit of a lot of different crafts over the years.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I can do simple things in crochet but I prefer knitting. I did crochet a cardigan years ago and a poncho.


----------



## julietb3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Redwilley said:


> I should probably refer her to this site and let her know that she is not alone. Hahahah


I do both too, although I only started crocheting 6 years ago.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I can do both, but prefer knitting and only crochet when I must. I never thought that was "special."


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

I`ve been both knitting and crocheting for over 55 years and so can all the women in my family.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I do both and have done for years. I also do just about every variety of both like Broomstick and Hairpin crochet and Fairisle and Aran knitting. Some people just need to feel special even if they are not.

I wouldn't let it bother you.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Many can do both! I knit, crochet, tat, cross stitch, hook rugs, batik, and am a textile designer by trade (weaving). I love being creative and love to learn from others. The folks on this site are awesome.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I can crochet, but I'm a better knitter. My daughter, age 25, knits and crochets beautifully. I taught her to knit at about age 8, and she taught herself to crochet from a book printed in the 50's.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I do both! and am left handed!!


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it odd, that someone employed in a LYS should think being able to both is unusual :hunf: 

I can knit, crochet, dress make, embroider, cross stitch, what I know as viking brick weaving which makes a type of woven ribbon, origami, quilling.

I've dabbled with painting and sketching, and tried pottery as a child, and all sorts of other things.

I'd love to learn to spin and proper weaving


----------



## maloney1203 (Jul 8, 2011)

I get people saying to me that I must be talented because i do both. I never thought anything off it. I have done both since i was about 7yrs old!!!!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I do Crotchet, hand knitting . machine knitting , sewing decorating, baking , cooking , cleaning and any other job there is to do in a household. How about you?


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I also do both and, like Audrey D, usually have a project in both knit and crochet.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I do both. more knit lately but have for a long long time


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I can knit and crochet from a little girl , and I think it is quite
common as some knitting patterns may state crochet the edge of a 
collar perhaps or edgings
My friend does show off though as she will say I can knit crochet and sew
which makes me chuckle


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not only do I do both, but like to both of them in the same pattern very often. My market bags are almost always a combo of knit and crochet. People are just very limited in their own abilities and project that limitation onto others. Have seen this in so many arenas of my life. What a sorry culture we live in.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I do both and rug hook and have done some weaving. Proud Willie
Ps quilt also, a little stained glass too!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been doing both for ages!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I do both and would bet that most people crochet and knit also.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

In my youth I learned the basics of both techniques. For many years I did neither. I have revived my interest in knitting, but my mind is blank when I try to crochet.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

This crochet top I made 30yrs ago with Twilleys Goldfingering yarn
That's me with eldest grandson who is soon to be a father 
Just shows how handmade garments last as I wear it quite often
and am 76yrs


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I learned to knit and crochet at the same time MANY, MANY years ago from my high school home ec. teacher. I have been doing both ever since.


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I do both and also do hand quilting along with many other crafts there are many talented people so she definitely isn't that special ot unique


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree wih you entirely
Beryl


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


Hi, I can do both but neither well, I am learning on socks but can make a mean dishcloth with a crocheted border, your friend janet, happy both


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Here here!
> Have been doing both for over 50 years.
> Have also sewn (clothing and quilts), needlepoint/embroidery, cross stitch.
> And even dabbed in oil painting.


Ditto! :thumbup: Once a crafter always a crafter!!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I too do both. I learned to crochet first and then to knit.


----------



## marystover (Jun 24, 2012)

I also do both. I knit mostly, but enjoy crocheting also.


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

I enjoy doing both, sometimes in the same day. This year I bought a sewing machine and took introductory lessons at our local adult ed class. Because I'm just learning, I don't find it as relaxing as knitting and crocheting. At 64, learning new things isn't as easy as when I was younger.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I do both and can read patterns for both. I prefer to knit, so I am better at knitting, but have been able to show others how to crochet when they have become stuck with a particular pattern or stitch. Both of my grandmothers also did both, though one preferred to crochet while the other preferred to knit. It seems to me someone who does not do both is more unusual than someone who does both. Just my opinion.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I do both, too. Serious blinders on that sales clerk.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I do and have taught both! My gd started when she was 6! Why would she say something like that ?

Betty


----------



## Gail Sullivan (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe she can do both at the same time! Lol


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've known many who can do both and I'm eager to joint the ranks. I'm taking a beginners class in crochet next month and I'm hoping it will actually improve my knitting. When knitting I hold the yarn in my right hand and I'd love to be able to hold in my left. It seems much faster. True?


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

AnjiCat said:


> I think it odd, that someone employed in a LYS should think being able to both is unusual.
> 
> I would say she was a real 'newby' to crafting or a very inexperienced saleslady who has no idea about how experienced crafters work!!!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I can do both.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I do both hand and machine knitting, crochet, tatting, cross stitch, hand and machine embroidery, and sewing.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I do both xx


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe she meant she was 1 of a few IN THIS LYS that could do both...at my LYS only a very few of the staff can do both


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I also do both & have done so for more than 50 years.


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to tell you I have done both for over40 yrs


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

I do both. Learned to crochet 3 years ago then learned to knit about a year and a half ago


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow. When do you sleep? I would love to be able to do it all - you are my new hero.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

I do both! Crocheting longer then knitting but can do both to some degree


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I usually have two wips in progress so I can switch back and forth from knitting and crochet. Partly to keep from being bored and partly to give my arms and hands a break, since it keeps me from too much repetition, especially on larger items. Learned how to do both about the same time.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I also do both and sew and quilt and many other crafts.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I only knit. I can't seem to learn to crochet. I think I am one the rare species who CANNOT do both. I think that lady at your LYS needs to get over herself!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I do both but prefer knitting as my crochet skills are limited. I can crochet a square if my mum starts it off for me - if I attempt it, the middle goes into a point like a wizard's hat! Learning to crochet properly is always on my to do list but then I see lots of links to lovely knitting patterns on this forum and that's it put aside for another day - again.!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I do both also but dor more knitting :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just knit. I would love to learn to crochet! Is in my to do list . But I have so many things to knit right now that I haven't had the time. I know how to do a single crochet and that is pretty much it!


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I taught myself to crochet first when about 8 yrs old then as I looked for more crochet patterns I ran across knitted patterns and so got the desire to learn to knit. Taught myself to knit shortly after age 8. I learned emboridery, cross stitch, needlepoint. I don't brag I am just enjoying it all. lol. We are a very talented group here on KP. 
Now with not so good eye sight I just knit and crochet.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit and crochet, I also do a little quilting, sewing and cross-stitch. I am learning to tat. You're right, we're not that rare. However, we are all talented.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


Can't help but laugh about your experience since I, in my relatively small world, know countless people who both knit and crochet, including myself. I do prefer crochet but... This question has been asked on KP previously and tons of folks said that they do both. :roll:


----------



## Alvin (Sep 30, 2011)

I do both but mostly Crochet.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I do both, knitting for 7 years crochet for 36 years.
Diana


----------



## elveysfree (Mar 25, 2013)

I knit and crochet self taught on both sew clothing etc xstitch tapestry beading and am learning silversmithing


----------



## tonysluv (Feb 3, 2013)

I also knit and crochet...I'm sure there are lots of people who do also...unless she meant she was doing them both at the same time simultaneously....LOL>>>don't think thats extraordinary...but that's just me


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I can do both knitting and crochet -not an expert in either craft, but I can do both as long as the pattern is relatively simple and straight forward. I also do embroidery work (a lot) and can sew, but again as with the knitting and crochet, I stick to more simple projects there. 

Maybe she felt having the ability to both of those crafts puts her in a different status from others and therefore, makes her an "expert" about them. Some people just like to lord things over when they think they can do that.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I also do both


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

I both knit and crochet. I admit I knit far better than I crochet. But I can do both


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I do think the suggestion of having the lady at the LYS store log onto this site is a good suggestion. She will feel small compared to the experience and expertise here at KP. We are from all over the world, all ages, all levels of crafting. She need not think she is the only one who can do only two crafts. Judging from all you ladies here, we have her beat!!!


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I do both. I also weave, do needlepoint, cross stitch, beading and sew. My guess is that this lady was trying to inflate her own ego. I know there are folks on this forum that can do much more than I. I continue to learn from you all daily. Thanks.


----------



## gen1116 (Jun 2, 2011)

I do both. Being a lefty I crochet left to right(which make following patterns a challenge) however; I knit as a righty, right to left. Yes, I am an odd Duck


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I do both as well as needlepoint, sew garments and quilts and embroider by machine and by hand. I don't think we are rare at all.Just VERY SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I can do both. Have been for almost 50 years. I prefer knitting, but do sometimes get into crocheting for long stretches of time.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

DHU!!!! Do both, learned to crochet before knittting, prefer knitting. why does she think she is so special? maybe she does one with her toes while doing the other with her hands! (giggle)


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

knit_n_frog said:


> I do.
> And I am willing to say that a lot of folks here on KP who also do many other things in addition to knitting and crocheting.
> After all, we are a very talented bunch that spans the entire world, are we not?!


I agree, we are a very talented bunch!! I am interested in all sorts of crafting. Although I knit more than anything else, occasionally I need a break and will work on a different type of craft! Love to sew, crochet, make jewelry,etc. I love to try new things, as I'm sure most of us here do. What would make that woman think she was in a "league all her own?" She should be introduced to this site for sure!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> DHU!!!! Do both, learned to crochet before knittting, prefer knitting. why does she think she is so special? maybe she does one with her toes while doing the other with her hands! (giggle)


should be DUH!!! coffee has not kicked in!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

tonysluv said:


> I also knit and crochet...I'm sure there are lots of people who do also...unless she meant she was doing them both at the same time simultaneously....LOL>>>don't think thats extraordinary...but that's just me


That's taking multi-tasking to another level - specially if you are watching TV and reading a book at the same time!!!


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Have been doing both since I was nine yers old.
Phyllis (age 86)


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe she meant that she was the only staff member at the shop who could help customers with both knit and crochet oroblems.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too. My mom taught me many years ago. I really got into knitting a few years ago. Thanks YouTube! 

I live everything 'needle'. Sewing ( mostly doll clothes now) quilting, cross stitching, ribbon embroidery. I did a little crewel embroidery and didn't care for it. I still have to learn tatting. I hoping my sister will join me this summer.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Count me in! I knit and crochet (love both)and sew, quilt, embroider...and the list goes on. Over the years I have found that those who do any form of needlework usually "learn more". I think they (we) are more the rule than the exception!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am another one that can do both. She must be very new at the LYS as I am sure there are many people that shop there that can do both.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I do both, and especially like to combine the two, for example knitting a vest (or cardigan, or afghan, or whatever) and crocheting a border around the edges. I think if you know how to one, it makes it easier to learn the other.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I leaned to crochet first and did it for many years. Then I learned to knit and prefer knitting, so that is what I do most of the time. I just usually prefer the fabric that knitting produces - for myself. Crochet can be really beautiful, but I choose to knit most projects. It is a choice, not an inability to do both.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I do both. I prefer knitting most things, but I do like crocheting afghans, etc. I don't think she is so rare. I am a senior citizen and I learned from my grandmother who was able to do all of the needlework crafts, knitting, crocheting, tatting, embroidery, sewing, etc. I personally think we are all pretty special.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been doing bothe since I was 16 and that is many moons ago. She is rare at all.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Sure, I do both and be my guess lots of people can do both!


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 9 and taught myself to crochet at 12. I also gave lessons to my home ec class. so I don't think she is a rarity.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I do both, and I suspect at least 50% of us here can do both. I like knitting better (just me), but when I want something really quick, I crochet. My go-to wedding gift is a crochet afghan.

Her remark just "struck a wrong cord" with you (and it did with me, too). I have no idea why, but don't dwell on it, just go find a project, maybe with both knit and crochet in it, to take and show her how GREAT you are???????


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I do. Crochet, Knit and Knook.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

What is knookz?


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been crocheting since 1971, and learned to knit in 2000. I am not an expert at either but LOVE them both.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

I knit, but am learning (when I get to picking up the hook again!) to crochet! My friend can do both, as can my Mum and sister...


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

What is so odd about doing both. All my yarn buddies do both plus other crafts.


----------



## disneynana2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

I do both and a few other things


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I do both but have a knitting preference. I also do hairpin lace.


----------



## Madhavi Sekar (Sep 28, 2012)

I do both. I even do cross stitch, embroidery, soft toys. But, I love crotchet and knitting a lot.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

I do both as well and have since I was 8 yrs old.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep. Crochet, knit, embroidery, macrame and tat. I think mosy people who enjoy knitting end up doing many more fiber arts. Have quilted too. Oops, sure I have forgotten something! Sounds like a snide remark by a snide person.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I only started knitting in Dec. & have only crocheted some chains (tails for some adorable knit animals)... but I have been drooling over Irish crochet lace, so it's probably only going to be a matter of time before I truly get into crocheting... 
But! I also sew, paint, do cross-stitch & needlepoint, use color pencils, etc. 
What a weird attitude. Chances are, if someone does one thing artistic or craftsy, they don't just stop at one technique. They're going to see another technique that looks cool or piques their interest... and away we go with another hobby (my poor fiance has become somewhat resigned to this... he just shakes his head when I take up something new)!


----------



## stealth (Apr 21, 2013)

I learned to knit first, then quit that. Learned to crochet within the last ten years, started knitting again. Now I do both (and then some, like everyone else!!)


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

gen1116 said:


> I do both. Being a lefty I crochet left to right(which make following patterns a challenge) however; I knit as a righty, right to left. Yes, I am an odd Duck


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Same here!! Wondered for ages why I couldn't follow crotchet patterns for shaped items till I realised I was going backwards!! Knitting as a righty, knitted patterns don't hold the same challenge.


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

My Home Ec. teaacher in High School taught us to do both and I have been doing it for 46 years although I enjoy knitting a little more than crocheting. To me it seems a little more rhythmic and relaxing.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

I do, too. My mom taught me to knit, then I taught myself to crochet.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I do both and I teach both. No accounting for other people's crazy misconceptions.


add me to your list. learned as a 5 year old recuperating from surgery for 6 months and this was the only thing kept my mother's sanity. so it has been over 72 years playing with yarn! I cannot count the folks I have started on the road to yarn world!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I do both . Just finished crocheting a baby afghan and working on a knitted baby afghan . Also working on knitted house shoes to be felted . Have also done macarame , and cross stitch and canclewicking . Carolyn


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love both Knit and Crochet.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I do both... better at crocheting... also xstitch and stain glass... we are a talented bunch aren't we?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I do both and quilt.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

What an odd comment. I would think that "most" people into "fiber"-do both. I also weave and spin.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I do both, but crochet more! I agree with you. Not so unusual. A lot of people do both.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with many, that there are many people who knit and crochet, I too learned to crochet a year before I learned to knit, and I enjoy both. Don't mind dabbling in a little cross stitching now and then either. Loads of multi-talented folks everywhere.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was little, My mom and Aunties would meet once a week and knit or crochet. I got the bug from them....
I can knit and crochet, but in rencent years I pick up the knitting bugg.... I also hand embroider, machine embroider, sew, quilt, design for machine embroidery, loom knit, 
Thinking about picking up some wood work with hubby, he has made some of the most beautiful wood Intrasia....


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Yup here too . I'm knitting a boys sweater and crocheting a christining gown right now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I do both but lately been knitting. I can read both crochet and knitting patterns. So many times people want to learn to knit and crochet and don't take time out to learn how to read a pattern.


that is very true. I do both I have crochet many many things over the years but it wasn't until probably 5 years ago I decided that if I was going to progress I had better learn to read the patterns.. and I did.. I learned to read the charts that everyone seems to think are so complicated weather we are talking crochet charts or knitting charts.. both are much easier than anyone would think...

The new lady behind the counter might just be taking her 'Atta Girls' because she was new.. I would go in a few more times and get to know her.. she also could of been being sarcastic too and it came out wrong.. If I was called on the carpet for all the stupid things I have said due to nerves or being put on the spot I'd never leave my house... LOL I defiantly have 'foot in mouth' syndrome..


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I also knit and crochet. Didn't know that made me unique!
Marilyn Dietrich


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I do both, and have for years.


----------



## lystra2 (Apr 11, 2013)

I can do both


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I'm 51, and have been knitting since I was 7 years old. I've been crocheting since I was 16 years old!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot to add that I also machine knit.... :~)


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

But she feels special saying that so why burst her bubble. Most of us I dare say, do both and probably most other crafts as well. I do/did needlepoint, yarn dying, rug making, quilting, sewing (machine and hand), embroidery...well you get the picture. Right now I'm knitting and crocheting but who knows what I will be interested in next week. *smile*

I think most of us who like to work with our hands and create fun or usable items can do it all.

Let her live with her delusions - apparently she needs them and it takes nothing away from you.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think it is a rare thing at all. I think most of us on here do multiple things. I for one, crochet, knit, used to quilt, needlepoint, cross stitch, embroider, spin, weave. Personally, I think it would be more of a rare thing if someone did only 1 thing, lol.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I do


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Mkholton said:


> Maybe she meant that she was the only staff member at the shop who could help customers with both knit and crochet oroblems.


Well that's a thought


----------



## kathyo49 (May 16, 2013)

I have been knitting and crocheting since I was a small child. My grandmothers taught me. I don't consider myself special because I do both. They are just talents I have been blessed with. Love this knitting site! Even us old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

I can do both.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 7 and to crochet in college, so I do both, and I cross stitch, plastic canvas, embroidery, sewing, latch hook, hairpin lace and well, most crafts except tatting!! Never could get that one!

Perhaps she just doesn't know many people who do know how to knit and crochet. I know where I live, among the crafters I talk to, very few do both... most crochet.

Hugs and yarny softness to all!


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes I can.


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been doing both for many years an also know lots of people who do both. It is not at all unusual.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I think it unusual for someone not to do both. It seems people who enjoy working with their hands get involved with as many different crafts as they can.


----------



## kathyo49 (May 16, 2013)

I have been knitting and crocheting since I was a small child. My grandmothers taught me. I don't consider myself special. I have just been blessed with these talents. Love this knitting site. Even us old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I learned to crochet a chain as a child. Never went further because that's all my mother knew. Learned to knit as a teenager and when I picked up a craft again it was knitting. I've learned only 2 other sts in crochet and that was for edging in the past year. I want to learn crochet and tatting ... I'm only a young 63 so I've got time.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

I actually recommend that anyone who wants to learn to knit learn to crochet first. They don't have to master it or anything. But, I learned to crochet first, and holding the yarn with my left hand sped up the learning process. I tried "throwing over" for a couple of hours, and I quickly realized how out-of-shape my arms were! Besides, it seems like having one hook in the hand would make it easier to switch over to the two needles. Most people I know who knit crochet as well.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I do both. My first project - a crocheted doily over 40 years ago. But primarily I knit because I like the end product more.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I have done both for as long as I can remember.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I do both knit and crochet although I prefer knitting.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I do both


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe she's not a KPer and has never seen so many multi-talented people before.

I knit and crochet although I prefer knitting.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup - so can I.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been doing both since I was a little girl many many moons ago - lol. Hey Nanny Mon - we're not ordinary - just part of the elite group that exists in that woman's mind  right....


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there, I am just learning to knit. My first project is socks. I feel like crying right now and did as I just frogged it all the way for the 15th time. I'll learn the tricks. You all in this forum help me a lot and encourage me to keep going although you may not know that I'm looking. So I have been crocheting for many years and now I am knitting too, so I stick my tongue out at the one that thinks she's a special gift because she has one. So do I. And I'm going to learn to tat and beading. I look forward to sharing with you all and please keep posting your all's comments okay, because I'm learning. Thank you very much. Lisa


----------



## Ruth44 (May 16, 2013)

I bet there are a lot of people who can knit and crochet. I have been doing both for years, although I prefer knitting. I don`t think you are "special" if you do both, just lucky you can.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I do..


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

I do both. Taught by my grandmother at 12 to crochet, love thread crochet. Knitting=self taught. Prefer knitting. She is not such a rare bird.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

ILisaAM said:


> Hi there, I am just learning to knit. My first project is socks. I feel like crying right now and did as I just frogged it all the way for the 15th time. I'll learn the tricks. You all in this forum help me a lot and encourage me to keep going although you may not know that I'm looking. So I have been crocheting for many years and now I am knitting too, so I stick my tongue out at the one that thinks she's a special gift because she has one. So do I. And I'm going to learn to tat and beading. I look forward to sharing with you all and please keep posting your all's comments okay, because I'm learning. Thank you very much. Lisa


Keep going, you'll get there :thumbup:


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

Lisa hang in there. I tried tatting, did not like it. I used to quilt too and cross stitch when my son was a baby. Now knitting suits my schedule better, I quess because of the space factor and the portability of it. Now if I had more room for my stash.....and more hours in the day.......


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been knitting and crocheting for more than 50 years - don't know that there is anything to prevent you from doing both unless you never learned one or the other.


----------



## Magee (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmmmm! Didn't know I wasa so special! Like galaxy craft I do almost anything with a needle and thread and have for 60+ years. Oh wel l, whatever makes you feel special, I guess!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I knit better than I crochet but can do both.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been knitting and crocheting for over 40 years - prefer to crochet though!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't waste time on thinking so much about what she said, I would thank God that he has given me the talents that I have.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

With the help of KP and all u lovely ppl i can do both!! Yippeeeeeee!!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I learned to crochet first and then taught myself to knit from a book. I joined a knitting group awhile back and now I mostly knit. Most of my knitting friends also crochet, they just happen to enjoy knitting best.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I do both and have years.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I was a designer/patternmaker for women's clothes until Congress sent all the jobs overseas.
Then I became a secretary/administrative assistant who makes patterns [sewing/knitting/crocheting], sews, knits, crochets, raises kids, gardens [both flowers and veggies], watches cartoons and foreign language programs on tv, and annoys DH when she has nothing better to do! I have even been known to wash dishes/clothes and clean house!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, bless her little heart. Perhaps she just needed to feel a little special that day.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I think most of us do both but some prefer one over the other. I prefer knitting and since my sister did beautiful crochet work I never felt we were in competition.


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

My mother and grandmother both crocheted. My mother loved afghans. My grandmother made clothes for all the barbie dolls in the family, mine and my cousins. My mother also did wedding cakes, I could not get the hang of making the roses, but crocheting one, that's a different story. My mother and I also did ceramics. I had a kiln. My mother -in-law only did plastic canvas once in a while. And she never worked a day(outside job). She used to sneer at us when we were working on our projects. "How can you guys do that stuff?"
Hobbies keep you sane, they make you use your brain which keeps you young. Sorry about the rant.
Show this forum to the people at your LYS.


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

To Dsyr Dittos!


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I do both also?????


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

I do both and teach both, and I know a bunch of ladies who do both. I think I would have been hard pressed not to burst out laughing if someone bragged to me that they could do both.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I only crochet, tried to knit and found out I don't have the patience for it. Maybe when I am in my 70's I will have the patience (I'm 55 !)LOL
So consider yourself very lucky if you can do both.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I have done both since I was taught at 5 years of age. I am now 64.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

just take a look, 14 pages of people who do. I cant either figure out why people make such claims.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I do both too. Maybe she was meaning as an employee she did both. I've been in yarn shops where employees have done neither


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I do, and many of my items are combined knitting and crochetting


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I do both but I am much better at knitting because I do it more often


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you. I am trying to hang in there, just need to take more breaks I think but I don't really want to take a break but I'm afraid if I don't and I have to frog this sock one more time, that I will take a break and move on, but although I have many ideas I don't want to move on until I'm confident that I won't forget what I'm learning now. But I want to make things for charity but feel I'm wasting time with the sock(s. Is socks a good project to learn how to knit and the tricks, with? A neighbor said that could cause burnout, is that true, I don't want to get burnout before I get a handle on it? Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Angicat. I'll keep going /growing


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

As I stated in a previous thread, I knit, crochet, embroider, sew, cross stitch, and needlepoint.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I do both. I am always looking for patterns that incorporate both.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I do both, too.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

I do and so does my oldest daughter......btw - we're both left handed!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I do. Don't let her get to you. Some people like to think they are so unique and we know that is not true. Somewhere in this vast world, there is always someone who is much more talented than we are. Just let it go. She is entitled to think of herself however she wants. Have a blessed and joyful day keep your peace of mind.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I do both and so does 2 of my friends


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

I do!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Both my sister and I do both. She started knitting when she was in school. I couldn't seem to catch on to it at the time, so I taught myself to crochet. Many many moons later, we both ended up switching, so now we do both.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I do both and tat also


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

I do.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have done both knit a lot since age 20 , crochet since about 35 now 73. My Grandmother Jennie who lived to be just over 100 did both since she was a teen, as a young child had lesson in many crafts and kept right on learning to do others most of her life made throw rugs out of nylon stockings and made them out of factory ends from silk mills also those pieces she had to sew together. She never sat in the "Parlor " without hand work to do and her company never minded it as she paid full attention the them as well as a craft. She was an amazing women for her birth in 1880 till she died in early 1991


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

yea and I have to do all that too if I want eat and wear clean clothes  and if there is something else to do then I have to do that too. I live to help people in a good way, yet what I get from the vary people I help, is usury, word games that are actually lies to get more from me when I'm tapped out of whatever. There's always more, people just forget that I have needs too, a special need to relax after helping because....... Okay, it hurts my back to help, but forget my back, how may I help you please. So I do it to myself to because I don't want someone else to hurt, I'll get over it eventually, but I think I have to stop, but how can I stop helping. I don't know how or why I should think about me (that feels selfish). Thank you


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

yes i do both


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not sure if I would of confessed to everyone in the store that I could do both, but maybe it made that person feel special that they could do both, sometimes it is nice to be recognized for something we do in life.....one thing I have learned in life is to stop and think before I speak, yes in my youth I would of let that person know that wasn't anything to brag about, but now I try and think maybe there is something more to why they are thinking this way...I hope everyone has a Blessed Day...


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I do both also. For around 50 years. I sew also. I am making a dishcloth...Knit. And a baby blanket....crochet.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I do knit, and I can sort of crochet. But asked if I am a knitter or crocheter-I'd have to go with knitter!


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i do both and have been for 50 years. never thought i was that special.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I only crochet...BUT--I have got needles and a book and You-Tube to help me learn. I have seen so many beautiful knitted shawls on-line here in Paradise...that I thought I would teach myself how to knit...


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I do both. I have a poncho I'm crocheting and a sweater for my granddaughter which I'm knitting. It's nice to switch once in a while.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, me too. I learned to crochet first by several years. It bothers my arthritis and tendintis too much to crochet very much, but for many years, I always had both knit and crochet projects going at the same time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I knit, crochet, quilt, and sew. I have done upholstery, drapes, coats, and clothing. I also garden and can and freeze food. Life would be too boring without a lot of interests. The only thing I can't do is draw and paint. I hated Art in school. Made me feel so inadequate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I do both, self taught, and have been doing it for years. I also quilt, cross stitch, sew and have done some beading too.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

AudreyD said:


> I do both. I'm knitting a bolero and crocheting an afghan. I like to do both so I can switch back and forth and not get tired of either one.


I switch back and forth to avoid wrist and hand fatigue. BTW my mother and paternal grandmother did both.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I can do both ,enjoying crocheting at the moment ,but learnt to knit first .That was many moons ago .


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like lots of people do both. I do too. Also embroidery, sew (although I don't like to), used to paint a little, and make pottery (when I can get my husband's junk out of my pottery building). I enjoy knitting and pottery the most but want to learn to spin and weave. High aspirations...


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I do both,and no I don't think it is unusual at all.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Some people just love to praise themselves, kin'da sad


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I taught myself to both knit and crochet. I have crocheted a full size bedspread plus baby blankets and various other projects. I find crochet goes faster than knitting but I love the challenge of knitting intricate patterns. She isn't as rare as she thinks she is.


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

I can do both better at knitting but hope to get better at crochet. Feel that this remark is probably from her insecurity. Please direct to this forum and take no notice.


----------



## carlaalb (May 9, 2013)

I also do both, plus ribbon embroidery, tapestries, cross stitch, pewter, decoupage, scrapbooking, to name but a few. As I am sure many other KP members do.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, superior much? LOL
I also do both also. Some projects are better knit, some are better crochet. I like the variety and being able to use the right technique for the right project.


----------



## jackiel430 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been crocheting and knitting since I was 13. I taught myself from a "learn how" book. I keep one of each going most of the time. I am crocheting a tablecloth of pineapples now and knitting dishcloths when I get tired of crocheting.


----------



## jackiel430 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been doing these for over 60 years.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I do, crochet and Knit, also sew and Quilt.


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

I knit and crochet.


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe this lady finds it a big accomplishment. because she amazed herself..that she was able to learn both..just think how proud of herself she will be when she learns something else..maybe she needed to have a pat on her back..crafty people are a very special group of people ...aren't we..LOL


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW. 17 pages of 'RARE' people. I also knit and crochet and have been doing both for 50 years. I sometimes do both within the same project.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Both for years!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I'm sure she didn't mean to be arrogant. She just has to have something to feel special about. Who knows why - she may be in a relationship with someone (husband, boy friend, sibling, parent, neighbor, boss...???) who makes her feel inferior. Let her think she is special. She is, after all, special in other ways. We all have that something that we are special about. Be kind, pay it forward, and it'll come back to you. We knitters/crocheters are a special lot, so we can afford to be kind, too, and help others feel they have a special talent.....that we share. Then kindly refer her to this site and let her know how much she'll enjoy it.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol that's funny - I do both.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I knit, crochet, tat, quilt sew, cross stitch, some people just don't have a view of what others can do.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I think most of us do more than one craft. I knit (both hand and machine), crochet, cross stitch, paint and sew.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The only thing I can't do is draw and paint. I hated Art in school. Made me feel so inadequate.


I loved Art classes in school, but I had a hateful art teacher in 7th grade who convinced me that I couldn't draw. I carried that with me my whole life. However, a friend of mine just taught a drawing class for the last 10 weeks and I'm proud to say, that I CAN draw and I'm pretty darn good, if I do say so myself!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I do also


----------



## piddles (Jul 28, 2011)

I do both learned from my grandmother when I was 4 and 5 years old also embroidery and sewing. I now do more knitting since my old hands hurt more doing crochet.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do both and much, much more. She just needs to feel good about herself so is patting herself on the back. Poor thing.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Me too. I do both.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I don't know thousands of people...but I know a lot who knit and crochet both, and they do many other crafts as well. But if she wants to feel special...let her : :-D


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a female church friend who tried and tried to crochet. She wanted to make hats for her family. One of the ladies who was teaching how to make crocheted hats for charities finally told her she could never learn to crochet. My friend was devastated and believed it! I came along a few months later. When she told me what that other person had said, I was aghast, and told her everyone can learn to crochet if they want. It depends on the style of teaching. I went twice a week at nights for three weeks until she was ready to finish the last row of her hubby's hat. He loved it, she was so excited, and their three kids want hats,now, too. We are all talented and if we want to learn a craft bad enough, and have a good teacher who understands how to teach, we will learn.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

I do both but I think most people tend to favor one or the other.I was first taught to knit but when I taught myself to crochet I was "hooked"


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I do both. Knitting for over 50 years and crocheting for over 30 years. I like them both equally well. I did a lot of embroidery when I was a teenager. Tried my hand at jewelry making for a while many years ago. I love making memory scrapbooks and cards. I quit trying to learn how to sew on a sewing machine because sewing machines are so frustrating to me when things keep happening like when the needle breaks, the stitches bunch up, the bobbin jams, the thread breaks, the tension won't stay put, etc., etc. Ugh! I absolutely hate sewing machines. But give me a nice knit or crochet project and I am a happy camper.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I also do both. I think it goes hand in hand. More likely to find people who do both than not. And many other crafts to boot!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I do both - I don't think I'm alone :lol:


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it really that unusual? I do both, but enjoy knitting more.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

My Grandmother taught me to crochet when I was 8. My first knitting project was a pair of socks for my boyfriend when I was in high school, about age 16. I am now 75 years old so I have had many years of pleasure with my two favorite activities.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I also can knit and crochet. My very first knit project had crocheted flowers, so I learned both about 47 years ago. I learned very basic crochet when I was a child, but no one knitted in my family. I also sew, can do embroidery, tat a little, and do macrame. I am multi-talented and left handed, but definitely not alone in these abilities.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

many people do both i do but i naturally gravitate to knitting


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I do


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

I do both as well. The ladies that taught me, along with other family members who learned, also do both. I didn't know there were people that only did one or the other. I guess I learn something new every day!


----------



## bharty615 (May 5, 2013)

I am able to do both and right now am doing a sweater , knitted for my daughter and still working on a black and gold afghan crochet for a friend. My last afghan was a 12 pointed star 6' wide in different shades of blue and tan.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been doing both for more years than I can count. Learned to knit at age 7 and taught myself to crochet at 9 or so. This lady needs a reality check.


----------



## Thepw_927 (Mar 2, 2012)

I do both. Learned them at the same time. Took to crochet more because it was easier and faster for me. Now that I've learned to knit continentally, I'm knitting more, and faster.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

yes, I do both.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Catneil11 said:


> I do both but prefer knitting as my crochet skills are limited. I can crochet a square if my mum starts it off for me - if I attempt it, the middle goes into a point like a wizard's hat! Learning to crochet properly is always on my to do list but then I see lots of links to lovely knitting patterns on this forum and that's it put aside for another day - again.!


Please try crocheting in a line, your tension is either too loose when you start off then tightens up hence the inner part of your square is too big, or the other way round. If you work in a line it's easier to measure and later you'll find that following patterns and charts is simple. Try it out and if you hit a problem come back and ask for help.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, both and felt, spin, weave, sew . . . .
Most people I know who are attracted to fibers are drawn to learn all sorts of methods of working with them.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I do both.. learned to crochet years ago,but to knit only 1 year ago. I simply prefer knitting.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I do both except after years of my mom trying to teach me to crochet I finally "got it" a couple of years ago in a class I took. I started knitting in elementary school.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i do both, but i prefer knitting


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

I can do both, but prefer to crochet.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

What would ever give this lady such a wild idea? Although some people knit only or crochet only, doing both is a natural progression if you like to work with yarn? Besides, crocheting is a good way for me to cheat when the edges of my knitting look ragged


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I can knit, crochet, sew, embroider, do cross stitch and tapestry/plastic canvas, draw and paint. They all fall under the arts, so I consider myself an "artist." There are probably thousands of other people just like me. That "lady behind the counter" is not as unique as she thinks she is.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> I knit but can only do very very basic crochet although I plan to teach myself whilst I wait for my wrists Nd hands to heal properly after my carpal tunnel surgery as I find crochet far less taxing on my hands


I do both, but if you can do the basic crochet the rest will follow easily


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I do both (prefer knitting) as well as sewing and have dabbled in needlepoint, embroidery. quilting,general crafting, pencil sketching,etc... We're not one-trick ponies!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I do both, she not that special.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I knit, crochet, machine knit, cro tat and weave.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

AudreyD said:


> I do both. I'm knitting a bolero and crocheting an afghan. I like to do both so I can switch back and forth and not get tired of either one.


I do both, but VERY basic, nothing near as beautiful as the photo's ladies & ( gents) share with us


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

In do both, but I prefer knitting.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hear, hear!!


knit_n_frog said:


> I do.
> And I am willing to say that a lot of folks here on KP who also do many other things in addition to knitting and crocheting.
> After all, we are a very talented bunch that spans the entire world, are we not?!


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

That is one of the funniest things I ever heard. I learned both before I was 8 years old, so although I am brilliant (LOL) it isn't all that difficult.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

I can and do. Have both projects going right now.


----------



## PattyJK (Apr 30, 2013)

I also crochet and knit. Started crocheting at about age 4, mom only let us finger chain at that time. Knitting started around age 7 watching my great aunt teaching my mom new techniques. Al the wonderfully memories


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I can do both, crocheting for over 45 years, knit for at least 30 years.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I do both, prefer knitted results but like crochet as it grows quickly!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I can do both but not super experience with it, Maybe you would say beginner for a crocheter. But I can do both.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

ltyler65 said:


> Hear, hear!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

I do both. I am better at crochet but enjoy knitting also.


----------



## PC Pat (Jun 22, 2012)

I can, knit, crochet, sew, and paint.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I do both and teach both. Much more experienced with knitting though.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I can do both, but I'm way better at knitting.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I do both and I sew too


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

I can do both, but prefer to knit.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I do both - learned how when I was very young - my great aunt taught me how to crochet, tat & embroider. My grandmother & mother taught me how to knit. Knitting/crocheting/reading are my go to when I want to lower my stress & pain levels.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I knit and crochet and find that I enjoy both! It is nice to be able to switch from one to the other.


Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


----------



## catowner (May 7, 2013)

Taught to knit by mother when in early teens - 1940's or so. Taught myself crocheting from a Coats&Clark booklet about 1950. Learned tatting same way about 50 years ago. Also do crossstitch and needlepoint. Not much of a sewer, but was pretty good at making boy's flannel p.j.'s. Had six (boys that is, not just the p.js.)


----------



## Nevarstar (May 16, 2013)

I only crochet. I can sort of knit, but I have trouble pulling through the loops.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

I also do both! learned crochet first but I like knitting better. more challenging making the odd shapes with knitting as you change direction so easily with crochet.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes and I can also sew.


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

i have been doing both for years - i prefer to knit


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I've done both for years and years, so she isn't as special as she thought she was is she?

CeliaJ


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

My mom taught me both when I was a girl. I've crocheted more than knitted until recently. Now I'm on a knitting kick. Crochet to me is more versatile, but I prefer knit fabric. Why would anyone choose just one. I do many other crafts as well, but that wasn't the question. ;-)


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I do, although I prefer crochet.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I do boh, have been for more than 50 years!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

I do both


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

OF COURSE, DON'T WE ALL? NEXT I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO HOOK A RUG.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol or tatting, Irish crochet, I want to do it all, oh and I sew too. THAT should be an extra pat on the back!


----------



## Mary agnes (Dec 15, 2012)

I knit and crochet


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have knitted for years and taught myself to crochet a couple of years ago. I also quilt and make jewellery but like being able to take my knitting/crochet projects out with me and also for relaxing whilst watching tv. I think most people, if they are craft minded, have more than one interest.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Amen to that. We can also multitask. Uh oh, lol watch out.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, I do both. Both are self-taught too. The lady in your LYS is NOT unique by any means. There are a lot of people do both. I also make fabric ornaments, am trying my hand at scrapbooking and really want to learn to quilt.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I do both. Learned both when I was very young. I also do needlepoint, have done crewel, tole painting, quilting, much sewing, hardinger embroidery, cross-stitch embroidery----who knows what else. I am 82 yrs. and still going!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, meant Hardanger!!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I can do both and do tatting also and cross stitching as well


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I love all types of needle work and love it all!!!!

I don't know too many that don't do both either


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

You go girl!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

AudreyD said:


> I do both. I'm knitting a bolero and crocheting an afghan. I like to do both so I can switch back and forth and not get tired of either one.


I'm like you AudreyD. I have both knitting and crocheting going at the same time so I don't get bored with each one. Maybe that woman just does not know many other crafters


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I do both also. Stopped knitting a shawl and crochetted a couple of hats for the grand babies. Started another knitting project for my mom, mean while back to the shawl. Ain't life good.


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, now that's encouraging, as is everyone here in the forum. Thank you love.


----------



## squizzer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

I can only knit but wish I could do both


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank God for you tube and places like this. You can learn to do both


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a beginner and I taught myself both!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


Yep, I do both also, my ggm and gm both taught me before I was 9...also to hook rugs and paint...They were great ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

I do both.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

as I said I do both and also many other craft works.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

I also do both and have for years. I usually knit sweaters, vests etc and I crochet blankets but I can switch if need be.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I do both also.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I do both also.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I do and needlepoint to.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

I knit, crochet, tatt and even spin a little. My sister is an expert at all of them, as is the lady at my lys. I also do embroidery, needlepoint and sew. So...take that!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I can do both, and feel sorry for the majority of the people who can't do either. That has to be so sad and boring! I guess that is why I never liked the word boring. I can find too much to do, and that makes me happy. So many people are happy to just sit.


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I have knitted for many years and recently undertook to master crochet. Very enjoyable. Add that to Loom Knitting and quilting and am very busy.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

grandma shirley said:


> My Home Ec. teaacher in High School taught us to do both and I have been doing it for 46 years although I enjoy knitting a little more than crocheting. To me it seems a little more rhythmic and relaxing.


I am with you there. I come from a generation where women were taught how to make things, so learned to knit, crochet and make my own clothes. We were taught how to cook well and cheaply. We were also taught how to embroider and do all manner of other things (tray cloths for heavens sake). We had to make our own home ec. aprons and embroider own name on the cap. Makes me wonder, BUT all of that has turned us into resourceful and independent people who can cope with any amount of domestic crises, and turn a ball of yarn into a thing of beauty whether it be knitted or crotcheted. We can do running repairs on clothing for family members and friends who don't know which end of a needle is the pointy end. So I am extremely grateful for all of that knowledge.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Me too.


Hi I love the socks in your avatar. Very nice.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I do both and so do most people in my knitting group. I guess you could say that the endangered or rare species is making a strong comeback.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I do, thou I haven't really crocheted in years, I just finished a quick shrug for my DD (pictures to follow when she gets it), and will be making the shrug-a-licious sweater for her once the yarn arrives.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I do both and I also sew, do counted cross stitch ,and embroidery. I just love working with any kind of fiber. I don't consider myself rare or especially talented. Maybe because I grew up doing all of it and just consider it to be part of me, and who I am.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I do both and don't think it's that rare :-D


----------



## lmcneely (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been crocheting for years and just started knitting two years ago. I can crochet just about anything (including an adjustable harness for my son's lizard) and am quite proud of my new knitting skills...


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

When my children were young and I was a stay at home mom, I did all the crafts including knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, crewel etc. Then I went to work and all the unfinished projects are sitting in a trunk. I am now retired and I am going to try to finish all the projects and start new ones. All of you who write your thoughts, comments, share your work and give great advice on KP have given me the incentive I need to start up again. Love you all


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Me too, and cross stitch and make jewelry.


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes indeed I do and rather well if I may say so lol! I also have made numerous award winning quilts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I've knitted for 30+ years and learned to crochet 13 months ago; I switch back and forth.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I do both and then once in a while I sew and embroider.


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

I knit and crochet. Love them both.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I also do both and have been for over 50 years. Sometimes, I even change a pattern for a sweater to include BOTH knitting and crocheting stiches.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I do both and teach both. Along with other crafts. I will even knit a sweater and crochet the edgings.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Add me to the list, have been crocheting for LO these past 68 years and knitting for about 62.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Have been doing both for many years. Also sew, embroidery, cross stitch beading, scrapbooking/card making.....what ever is easy to pick up in front of the tv or on the go.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 3 sisters. The oldest can knit just a little. I'm encouraging her to learn more. My younger sister crochets with yarn. My little sister accepts knitted and crocheted gifts. I knit and crochet. We all sew and quilt.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I can knit, crochet, tat, broomstick lace, cross stitch, embroider and quilt. I wonder if the clerk can top this????


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I do both and have for years and years. She sounds a little full of herself, I think!


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

chickkie said:


> one of a few? It is more like one of a few that can't do both. I'm sure many of us do more crafts than that too.


I do both as well as weave. Didn't crochet for about 40 years but picked it up again about 18 months ago. My cousin has done both for 40 years and is great at either. My grandmother and aunts also did both. I think that woman might be full of herself, lol.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

As I read and reread the first post, it wasn't the clerk who was "bragging" about her own talents, it was another lady in the store who said the clerk must be very talented. What am I missing here? It seems that many are misreading that it was the clerk patting herself on the back???


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> As I read and reread the first post, it wasn't the clerk who was "bragging" about her own talents, it was another lady in the store who said the clerk must be very talented. What am I missing here? It seems that many are misreading that it was the clerk patting herself on the back???


I disagree with your statement. The way I read it is: someone commented to her (the shop assistant) that she was clever to be able to do both, whereby she answered that she was only one of a few. It was the shop assistant making the assertion that she was clever and that not many people could both knit and crotchet. So I still say she should get over herself and stop the egotism.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I do both, and also embroider and needlepoint. I don't think I'm a bit unique and this forum proves it.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


I do both. Knit is slower than crochet. But I wouldn't give up either one.


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Boy, do I ever agree with you on your thoughts about knitting and crochet. People think it is so traumatic and difficult to learn either craft or sometimes, any craft. I happen to enjoy embroidery work very much and people see that and think it's terribly difficult too. Well, there may be some really fancy stitches that are very tedious and/or difficult, but for the most part, it is -to me -like coloring a picture with thread! I'm not an expert on that and definitely not an expert on knitting or crochet or sewing either, but any of these crafts along with I'm sure, lots of others not mentioned, can help ease depression, for openers; enable a person to relax; provide lots of avenues for beautiful, handmade gifts for virtually any occasion and gives us warm clothes, vogue clothes too -so many, many things -decorative items for the home. And in doing these things, it lessens the boredom that can often comes with various aspects of one's life at times -we all do get an attack now and again of those old doldrums, don't we?

I'd highly recommend trying to learn -give it a heartfelt try, not a half-a**ed one -and give it time too, as like all things, it does take a bit of practice to learn about how to keep your rows straight or stitches placed correctly but once you start, it provides so much peace, joy and a happiness that you'll never get any where else!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I do both, working on a lace knit shawl and a crochet tote bag currently.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have done all kinds of needle work - knit, crochet, cross stitch, counted cross stitch, plastic canvas, embroidery, sewing, latch hook, Swedish embroidery, fabric painting and whatever else I'm forgetting.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I also had to do those things in home ec and as well at home. We were not allowed to go outside during the summer until we made something. Either knit crochet or sewing. I thank God for my mom who didn't listen to the neighbors telling her she was not doing the right thing but taught us anyway. Now......she couldn't cook worth a darn but even then we learned how NOT to cook. Lol


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I do both


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I also do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I also do both and some of the ladies that go to my knitting group also do both. I only learnt to crochet when i was in my late teens even though i could knit long before.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Here here!
> Have been doing both for over 50 years.
> Have also sewn (clothing and quilts), needlepoint/embroidery, cross stitch.
> And even dabbed in oil painting.


LOL...me too!!!...It is called crafting!!!...hahaha...I don't know why some one would say only a few can do both! I crochet mostly. But I like to do a little of all crafty things!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I can both knit and crochet.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I also do both. I taught myself to read a crochet pattern. Maybe it boosts the lady's self esteem to think she is one of a few. Maybe she needs to think that.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I do both. Better at crochet.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I can, but we were always taught how to do both. It probably would have ticked me off too.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Many of us do both. I have found with my friends who knit there is a strong desire to also crochet, however my friends who crochet really don't care to learn to knit. Not sure what that means?
However, my question is....does she think she's rare because she has a hidden 3rd arm and knit and crochet at the same time?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

yes, I do both...I think most who knit probably crochet too.
And I make quilts too, and rug hook.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

past said:


> Many of us do both. I have found with my friends who knit there is a strong desire to also crochet, however my friends who crochet really don't care to learn to knit. Not sure what that means?
> However, my question is....does she think she's rare because she has a hidden 3rd arm and knit and crochet at the same time?


That's Funny! :lol: :roll:


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess she doesn't belong to KP or she would know she isn't the only one to do both. I do both


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, am struggling along with my second pair of socks but I also crochet but like to knit more, tho I made my ds a crochet blanket and dd one too with I don't know how I did it 3d roses in every square, my only crochet now is edgings on knitted stuff, happy knitting and crocheting and anything else we do, your friend, janet


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I have been a crocheter for about 40 years. This past winter I took knitting lessons from the local adult evening classes. I am doing quite well, having completed a felted tote bag for my first project, have also completed about a dozen dish cloths to learn new stitches and practice reading patterns and am now knitting a simple sweater which is looking great. So, I think that anyone who has a mind to, can do both equally well! :lol:


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


Yes. I do both.


----------



## lwillis (Apr 29, 2013)

Excellent Idea!


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

Have been for approx. 64 years.


----------



## Molly123 (May 17, 2013)

I also knit and crochet 
Have knitted for years but i have only been crocheting oh less then a year.
I learned off you tube videos 
I have mainly done child/adult hats but have tackled some other things.
Here is a sample of my work !!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought it was required. Just give me needles, I can do anything with them!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Molly123 said:


> I also knit and crochet
> Have knitted for years but i have only been crocheting oh less then a year.
> I learned off you tube videos
> I have mainly done child/adult hats but have tackled some other things.
> Here is a sample of my work !!


Beautiful work, Molly, I especially love the sweater! But then, I love anything with cables. I never had a problem with them until I concussed myself in a fall.


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I do too, as well as other crafts.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my! they are just beautiful!


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, I knit and crochet ,nice to be able to change off


----------



## Molly123 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you Reyna


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I disagree with your statement. The way I read it is: someone commented to her (the shop assistant) that she was clever to be able to do both, whereby she answered that she was only one of a few. It was the shop assistant making the assertion that she was clever and that not many people could both knit and crotchet. So I still say she should get over herself and stop the egotism.


Then who is the "someone" who is referred to as being the person who made the remark? Someone, lady, etc., is very vague, don't you think? It's pretty open to interpretation.....


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I do both crochet and knit. I have done much more crochet than knit even having made a large ripple stitch afghan. I also embroidery, counted cross-stitch, latch hook and sew.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

chanks28 said:


> I do both crochet and knit. I have done much more crochet than knit even having made a large ripple stitch afghan. I also embroidery, counted cross-stitch, latch hook and sew.


Hi, omg your kitty in the little hooded outfit is too cute beyond words! Did you invent the pattern yourself and how did you get that sweet baby to sit throgh all this and even look happy? I have two kitties, I love cats, they re the best, how many do you have? Happy knitting for your kitty, your friend, janet


----------



## pennyi (Feb 10, 2012)

yes I do both too. just a beginning knitter though


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I do too!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I can do both but prefer knitting. My granddaughter and I are going to a beginner crochet class next week. I could teach her but she likes to learn from "experts". The expert is much younger than me and just learned. Oh well, isn't that just the way. Anyway, I'm going with her just because it's easier to take the class than to drive back and forth dropping her off and picking her up. Plus, it will be fun.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was at my LYS store the other day and the lady behind the counter was someone I had never seen before. Someone remarked that she (the lady) was able to do both knit and crochet and how talented she must be. The lady said she was one of only a few people who could do both.
> 
> I do both also, so naturally, I let her know she wasn't as rare a species as she thought. I don't know why but her remark has been bothering me ever since she made it. Maybe it was her tone of voice, I don't know.
> 
> The whole thing got me wondering, though, just how many people can do both knit and crochet. So....can you?


Both, and also one who doesn't understand the "snobbery"...

For what it is worth, I've been knitting 50 yrs, crocheting 25, do have a preference for one over the other for certain items but don't consider them to be exclusive (eg, I prefer knit to crochet for sweaters, but that doesn't mean I won't crochet one), do use either one equally for other items (I'll knit *OR* crochet afghans for example) and do like projects that include both.

I did mostly teach myself crochet, and am of the understanding that my mother did not do the craft, according to my sister... I know Mom had some hooks, and some pattern books, which I've inherited...


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

So many of my friends do both, I lost count 50 years ago!!!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I do both and quilt as well.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I am a knitter and a crocheter.


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

I do both, and I think about 1/3 of my knitting friends are comfortable doing both; maybe another 1/3 crochet with they have to.


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I also knit and crochet. I learned to knit before ever crocheting. Have also been doing both for almost 50 years.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

nanllg said:


> I also knit and crochet. I learned to knit before ever crocheting. Have also been doing both for almost 50 years.


me too :thumbup:


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

I do both and have taught both. That person must too much self esteem!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Do both, self taught crocheter over 60 years ago and knitter since about 5.

Can't believe the statements some people come out with!! Maybe she lives in a small world in her shop. I'm quite surprised.

People who do any of the aforementioned crafts rarely only know one type of craft.

I embroider, qualified dressmaker, knit, crochet, macrame and also love my woodwork, like my avatar. Probably many others I've dabbled in over the years too.

We need to definitely show her this post!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## nomassey (Nov 15, 2012)

I do both. SIL taught me the Continental way to knit. I taught myself to crochet cause Grandmother and aunts crocheted so fast I couldn't catch on.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Then who is the "someone" who is referred to as being the person who made the remark? Someone, lady, etc., is very vague, don't you think? It's pretty open to interpretation.....


The way I read it was that a customer or student. I thought it was fairly clear.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Well, here we are on page 28! I also can do both, and most of my friends who knit also crochet, or are planning to learn the craft they don't know yet.


----------



## mrs_c (Dec 19, 2012)

I do both - never knew it was rare to do that. I think some people just prefer one over the other.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I too can knit and crochet and in the past have done dressmaking, sewn curtains, embroidered, done cross-stitch and made greetings cards. As old age has crept up on me (and the dreaded arthritis) I have reduced my crafting to just mainly knitting and a little basic crochet. Sorry if I seem to be bragging, that was not my intention, as I am sure many KPers have over the years done exactly the same.


----------



## Tandy (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been doing both for about 60 years now. I also can tat and have even done some hairpin crochet in my youth!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Yes I do both--so many crafts--so little time.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I can too


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey there sales clerk, besides knitting and crocheting i can also walk and chew gum at the same time. Amazing, eh?


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems to me that many who prefer knitting also crochet while those who prefer crochet are less likely to knit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dwilhelm said:


> It seems to me that many who prefer knitting also crochet while those who prefer crochet are less likely to knit.


Depends on the project. Socks HAVE to be knit for me. I'm equal for blankets/outfits for infants. I can go on but I've made my point.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

She got to me kidding me. I know a lot of ladies that can do both. No nothing new. :-D


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Here here!
> Have been doing both for over 50 years.
> Have also sewn (clothing and quilts), needlepoint/embroidery, cross stitch.
> And even dabbed in oil painting.


Same here, didn't think I was unique by any means.........


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I do all the same things too


----------



## newsong80 (Mar 21, 2013)

I tried to learn how to knit as a child and gave it up. So in my early 20's I learned how to crochet and I was content with that because I'd heard that "most people either do one or the other" so I labeled myself a "crocheter" for 25+ years. Then about 4 years ago I picked up knitting thru the help of youtube.com and now I am both a crocheter and knitter. In my world, very few knit OR crochet and I know none that do both.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

newsong80 said:


> I tried to learn how to knit as a child and gave it up. So in my early 20's I learned how to crochet and I was content with that because I'd heard that "most people either do one or the other" so I labeled myself a "crocheter" for 25+ years. Then about 4 years ago I picked up knitting thru the help of youtube.com and now I am both a crocheter and knitter. In my world, very few knit OR crochet and I know none that do both.


I was born in Gulfport, Mississippi...and I started on Crochet around 12-16...27 years and going. I only picked up Knitting 7 years ago...it all depends on what you're ready for. I haven't reached my CEILING yet!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

I do both, learnt both at the same time years ago.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I do both, the lady who taught me to crochet also taught me to knit.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

uh....yeah. Big deal, right?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

could be---but in that case, why didn't she just say THAT?


Mkholton said:


> Maybe she meant that she was the only staff member at the shop who could help customers with both knit and crochet oroblems.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I knit and am teaching myself crochet. Crochet is challenging for me to learn but hopefully this weekend will have more time for it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I KNEW you were a Southerner as soon as I read your post and before I saw U were in Florida, bless our hearts! I was born in Charleston, West Virginia.


christiliz said:


> Well, bless her little heart. Perhaps she just needed to feel a little special that day.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Uh, inadequate???? Have you looked at the LIST [and not a short one, either] of stuff you CAN do? Duh!


Knit crazy said:


> I knit, crochet, quilt, and sew. I have done upholstery, drapes, coats, and clothing. I also garden and can and freeze food. Life would be too boring without a lot of interests. The only thing I can't do is draw and paint. I hated Art in school. Made me feel so inadequate.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

And another here who does both. I need variety.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I DO!! Learned to crochet at 7 and to k it at 59!!


----------



## alsprink (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been crocheting since I was about 25....I'm 69 now. I started taking knitting lessons last year and am having a blast creating things.... I have much more to learn. EVERYONE in my knitting class (app. 12 ladies), both knit and crochet....
That woman must have been joking


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Did she think she invented it? About how old was she?


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I do both, too, along with a lot of other crafts. She must not know too many knitters.


----------

